# Mid Air Aspirin Shots, 3 Consecutive Hits And Aspirin To Aspirin Bonus Shot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*I used cheap Equate Aspirins instead of the good Bayer I guess I am cheap. You will notice the 3rd shot broke the aspirin instead of making a powder and that is the problem with the cheap stuff. So if you try this shot get the good stuff and a better visual effect of the hit.*

*http://youtu.be/fEEhlsfD5_A*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Aspirin is supposed to prevent heart attacks. You just gave me one looking at that shot. lol


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Equate? (to make such an allowance or correction in as will reduce to a common standard or obtain a correct result)

Quite a coincidence. Or maybe not... You have obtained the correct result.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Equate? (to make such an allowance or correction in as will reduce to a common standard or obtain a correct result)
> 
> Quite a coincidence. Or maybe not... You have obtained the correct result.


*A Word Fitly Spoken.*


----------

